# Gadgets



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Of all the gadgets I own I use my Kindle the most.

Long Live the Kindle!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When it comes to what gadgets I use the most its a tie betwee my laptop and my kindle.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I use my Kindle to read and my laptop to read about the Kindle.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kindle, laptop, smartphone, iPod...  I need a little red wagon just to haul my gadgets everywhere I go.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle, Laptop and I-pod. 

Linda


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Computers are not gadgets anymore, they are as necessary as breathing the air. Someday the Kindle may reach this status as everyone gets their morning paper e-delivered.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

XM radio


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle, laptop, and iPhone

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Computers are not gadgets anymore, they are as necessary as breathing the air. Someday the Kindle may reach this status as everyone gets their morning paper e-delivered.
> 
> Steve


LOL... I agree!

I have my computer (desktop and laptop), my kindle, my mp3 player and my smart phone. I also have an iPaq, but hardly use it anymore since getting the smart phone. I have an XM2go, that we use on the boat and a Wii.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tivo, Kindle. I don't count computers either.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle
PSP- for games, internet when traveling, and photo storage- and feeling left out lately  
Cell Phone
Ipod
Digital Camera
and misc flash drives, cards, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Tivo


Does this count? Then our DishTV DVR gets by far the most use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle, Windows Mobile Phone/PDA.

Baby Laptop

TiVo (debating an HD one for hubby for Christmas.)

Ann


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm on my iPhone 3G the whole day.  I also use my Macbook quite a bit throughout the day.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle is first in my home.... then my digital camera.  Don't count my computer since I work from home and my computer doesn't qualify as a "gadget"..... it's my "work tool".


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Does this count? Then our DishTV DVR gets by far the most use.


I didn't list that either! Direct TV DVR... greatest invention ever!! no more commercials to watch! 

I forgot my digital camera!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There is only one Tivo Bacardi Jim  .

I have a cable company HD box which I have to use for HD stuff. I was so sad about my Tivo I found a way to still hook it up to it and I can still use the Tivo functions for searching and I can still record stuff onto Tivo, but it takes over the cable box. The software on the cable box is pathetic to say the least. Can't afford a Tivo HD, otherwise I would kick that sorry excuse for a cable box out into the wild. 

There can only be One


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Atunah said:


> There is only one Tivo Bacardi Jim .
> 
> I have a cable company HD box which I have to use for HD stuff. I was so sad about my Tivo I found a way to still hook it up to it and I can still use the Tivo functions for searching and I can still record stuff onto Tivo, but it takes over the cable box. The software on the cable box is pathetic to say the least. Can't afford a Tivo HD, otherwise I would kick that sorry excuse for a cable box out into the wild.
> 
> There can only be One


Yep. Absolutely.

Sexual. Deeply so. <<snicker>>


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

The only difference between your Tivo and my DVR is that _mine_ doesn't keep trying to recommend crap to me that it is just certain I _really_ want to watch.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The only difference between your Tivo and my DVR is that _mine_ doesn't keep trying to recommend crap to me that it is just certain I _really_ want to watch.


You can turn that function off. I have had TiVo for four and a half years and cannot imagine TV without it. There is only one DVR -- *TiVo*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

You people are insane.

*backs out of thread slowly so as not to startle the lunatics*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

In this order:
1.  Kindle
2.  Roomba (so I can Kindle)
3.  Bread Machine (so I can Kindle)

OK...
4.  DVR
5.  MP3 player
6.  Digital Camera

799. Stove...kidding.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Direct TV DVR here too. I agree. Best invention ever! 
Kindle
ipod
cell phone
laptop
digital camera
GPS..How could I have forgotten that?

I really don't know how I lived without any of these in my life..Granted, I'd probably get more accomplished if I didn't have all these neat things. I had to start carrying a purse because I can't leave the house with at least 5 things from the above list (although, the DVR does manage to stay home)

Oh, I want a Roomba... Actually,  I think I "need" a Roomba.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it when the TiVo goes bloop _bloop _*bloop*. . . .

I'm easily amused.

ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh no... I can't believe I agree with BJ!! I must be in some crazy bizzaro world!!









I love my HD DVR... dd had tivo and I couldn't stand it!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I use these daily:

Kindle
PMP (both to watch movies and to listen to music)
cell phone (for remote web-browsing and email in addition to calling...also for note taking and gps when needed)
computer (laptop for work, desktop for personal)


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle & Blackberry - I feel completely naked if I don't have both with me!

I use my laptop and DVR pretty much every day...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, with the DVRs in the mix now, as far as frequency of usage it's probably...

DishTV HD DVR
cell phone (since I got a Palm Treo I'm much more attached to my phone because of all the non-phone functions)
Kindle
iPod shuffle for my daily walks (I also have a less-frequently-used iPod classic AND an older Creative Zen Vision M from when I was trying to resist the iPod, but it turned out resistance was futile...)
XM radio (I suppose I should revise that to Sirius-XM now) in the car (and on DishTV, come to think of it)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle
iPhone
iPod
digital camera
DirecTv DVR and DirecTv TIVO ... I have both and I must say IMO that the TIVO is far superior, I can't wait for the DirecTv HD DVR that will come out next year so I can kick the other to the curb
Magellan Roadmate


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

"I love my wonderful red-handled screwdriver!"

"Yeah!  I really like my yellow-handled screwdriver.  Use it all the time."

"Your puny yellow-handled screwdriver pales to insignificance beside the glory that is my red-handled screwdriver!"

"But, dude.  They are completely identical other than the color of the handle."

"NO!  My red-handled screwdriver is superior to all other screwdrivers on Earth!  THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!"

"Riiiiight....."


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim:  lol.  Who's on first?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

1 Laptop
2 Kindle
3 Cellphone
4 Zune
5 remote for my bedroom light and fan
6. Electronic dictionary/ thesaurus/ encyclopedia 
7. WI -> rockband set/guitar hero guitar

Keuring single serve coffee maker is in route for my house. (five more days until it gets here)

Question: Does the TV remote count?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

1 - iPhone
2 - Blackberry
3 - Zune flash player
4 - Zune hard drive player
5 - Garmin Nuvi GPS
6 - Canon SD750 digital camera 

Ask me again in a month, though.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Kindle
2. LG Dare cell phone...has my GPS on it
3. Laptop
4. (2) Cameras...Canon Rebel XTI with several lens and a Canon Powershot that I use as an underwater camera.
5. Flip
6. Ipod
7. Wii


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I am the only person left on the planet who doesn't own a cell phone! Can't bear the thought of being at everyone's beck and call twenty-four hours a day. I did get a digital camera for my birthday this year but it has been six months now and I still haven't finished reading the 100 page instruction manual that came with it so haven't actually used it yet (which is making my husband crazy). That is one of the reasons I love, love, LOVE the kindle.....you don't have to be a gadget junkie to figure out how it works.

So....
kindle
computer
tivo
answering machine


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I did get a digital camera for my birthday this year but it has been six months now and I still haven't finished reading the 100 page instruction manual that came with it so haven't actually used it yet (which is making my husband crazy).


I've never read the manuals for either one of my cameras. I only use them for reference. Get out and enjoy that camera. Just start punching buttons. Worst thing you can do is accidentally delete the pics you took. 

Sorry I've got to side with your husband on that one. 

Life is too short to read all the manuals.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I think I am the only person left on the planet who doesn't own a cell phone! Can't bear the thought of being at everyone's beck and call twenty-four hours a day. I did get a digital camera for my birthday this year but it has been six months now and I still haven't finished reading the 100 page instruction manual that came with it so haven't actually used it yet (which is making my husband crazy). That is one of the reasons I love, love, LOVE the kindle.....you don't have to be a gadget junkie to figure out how it works.
> 
> So....
> kindle
> ...


I own a cellphone but only keep it in the car, turned off, for emergencies. I too don't want to be constantly called.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I think I am the only person left on the planet who doesn't own a cell phone! Can't bear the thought of being at everyone's beck and call twenty-four hours a day. I did get a digital camera for my birthday this year but it has been six months now and I still haven't finished reading the 100 page instruction manual that came with it so haven't actually used it yet (which is making my husband crazy). That is one of the reasons I love, love, LOVE the kindle.....you don't have to be a gadget junkie to figure out how it works.
> 
> So....
> kindle
> ...


No cell phone here...

I don't read manuals either until I get stuck. Usually putting batteries in things is no problem and then I am off from there. I think most manuals are written because someones brother needs a job.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I think most manuals are written because someones brother needs a job.


Can anybody tell me why the print is so much harder to read on all these new gadgets?

Never mind. I forgot my reading glasses.

Someone's Brother


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Backing out of the room,  closing door quietly-wondering what is tivo and dvr?  No idea.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Backing out of the room, closing door quietly-wondering what is tivo and dvr? No idea.


I think they meant TV dinner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

No cell phone here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a prepaid freebie, I don't use it unless its an emergency. My car is so old I feel better having it with me. Haven't had to use it more than 2-3 times.  I cannot relate to the IPhone frenzy, or whatever the flavor of the month is now.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I think they meant TV dinner.


 OH, now that I understand. Every recipe that I have has as the main ingredient, lean cuisine.


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

Kindle
Slacker G2 Radio
Cellphone


----------



## rocketime (Nov 24, 2008)

1. Macbook
2. Cell Phone
3. Garmin Nuvi 750 GPS
4. XMradio (several)
5. HD and HD DVR
6. Slingbox
7. Kindle
8. ZUNE 80gig

I'm a old timer road warrior and I find all of the above essential for my travels. Life was much different before these items came along.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Harvey said:


> 1 - iPhone
> 2 - Blackberry
> 3 - Zune flash player
> 4 - Zune hard drive player
> ...


Kindle
Cell Phone
Video IPod
Digital Camera
Garmin Nuvi GPS 660


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Scissors-style cigar cutter
2. DuPont torch cigar lighter
3. Intimidating scowl for those intending to berate me for smoking a cigar where  
    cigar smoking is permitted.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> 1. Scissors-style cigar cutter
> 2. DuPont torch cigar lighter
> 3. Intimidating scowl for those intending to berate me for smoking a cigar where
> cigar smoking is permitted.


4. air purifier
5. squirt gun to put out smoking cigars
6. icy glare for those using dupont torch cigar lighters


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

And that was 100 for me! Whoopeeeee!!! Now I'm a Madeleine and I can teleport all over the board.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fortunately the air filters at Kindleboards work quite well so smokers and non smokers can both be accommodated.




Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> And that was 100 for me! Whoopeeeee!!! Now I'm a Madeleine and I can teleport all over the board.


Congratulations Wisteria Clematis! Waahoo!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congratulations Wisteria Clematis! Waahoo!


Thanks Betsy. Its a little early but I can never turn down bubbly.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindle
Tassimo
Clapper


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> And that was 100 for me! Whoopeeeee!!! Now I'm a Madeleine and I can teleport all over the board.


Congrats Wisteria Clematis on your 100 post!!

WOO HOO 100 POSTS!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have too many gadgets and am trying to get rid of a few. 

My cell is my only phone.  If I don't want to talk to people, I turn it off.  It has a built in answering machine and GPS.  I use it for GPS more than talking on it.  I could even use it as my music player but I'm afraid that would drain my battery and I wouldn't be able to find my way home.  I get lost a lot.  I might move 4x a year but my phone number never changes.  I can be 3000 miles from home and my parents can still call a local number and not get charged.  For me, my cell is as important as my laptop.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Thanks Betsy. Its a little early but I can never turn down bubbly.


Throw a little OJ in it and it's an acceptable morning drink.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Throw a little OJ in it and it's an acceptable morning drink.


It's afternoon here on the East Coast, but for those in other time zones:









Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sebat said:


> 1. Kindle
> 2. LG Dare cell phone...has my GPS on it
> 3. Laptop
> 4. (2) Cameras...Canon Rebel XTI with several lens and a Canon Powershot that I use as an underwater camera.
> ...


sebat, I have the same camera, but no extras lens yet. If I was only going to purchase one extra, which one would you recommend?

Congrats Wisteria for reaching 100... and forget manuals... I hate manuals... just start playing!!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Can anybody tell me why the print is so much harder to read on all these new gadgets?
> 
> Never mind. I forgot my reading glasses.
> 
> Someone's Brother


awww <<hug>>, I'm an obsessive manual reader. I'm very techy intuitive, but I always find some little gem by actually reading the manual. And although I rarely come out and say 'RT*M', I often think it. 

As for gadgets,

Computers and laptops are a very necessary part of my life.
Tivo. Just a wee bit hacked.
Cell phone/Windows Mobile PDA phone. More hacked. My GPS is (now) on this phone.
MP3 players. I have a couple of new Sansas. I'd look at Zunes too if someone was offering a rockin' deal. I won't buy anything ipod.
Kindle
Canon XTi and several other cameras of various sizes.
Wii


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's afternoon here on the East Coast, but for those in other time zones:


Thanks Betsy, I'll take one, it's only 8:20 here.



Angela said:


> sebat, I have the same camera, but no extras lens yet. If I was only going to purchase one extra, which one would you recommend?


It depends on what you plan to take pictures of. A fixed distance lens will always give you a better quality shot. I needed to streamline my bag so went with the Canon Zoom Lenses.

My telephoto is the Canon 70-300mm IS. The image stabilizer on the telephoto is extremely important if you plan to shoot without a tripod. I debated a long time before I spent the extra money for the IS and I'm glad I got it. I shoot mostly wildlife with it. I would love to have one of those professional 600mm white lenses but that isn't going to happen.

My wide angle is the Canon EF-S 10-22mm. Most people never have a use for a wide angle, according to my father, the retired professional photographer.  I on the other hand, hardly ever take it off my camera. I think I use it just to aggravate him.  Maybe it's a little bit of teenage rebellion I never quite got out of my system.

My father complains that my photos are slightly soft (out of focus). I think that is do to the zoom. It's so slight he is the only one that notices it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input sebat... I love taking pictures of nature and the grandkids while they are playing. I also like taking close up shots of flowers and anything else that will let me get that close!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks for the input sebat... I love taking pictures of nature and the grandkids while they are playing. I also like taking close up shots of flowers and anything else that will let me get that close!


Then you need a telephoto. You could also step up your standard lens to an IS, if you wanted. That would help with the grandkids playing photos.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> 4. air purifier
> 5. squirt gun to put out smoking cigars
> 6. icy glare for those using dupont torch cigar lighters


In your company, or the company of anyone who objects to cigar smoke, I would never light up. Find me sitting somewhere alone, peaceable and lawfully enjoying cigar: I don't tolerate anyone who impinges upon my enjoyment. I'm diligent in my consideration towards those who object to the smoke but I'm rather fierce in defense of my own rights.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Tivo. Just a wee bit hacked.


Another person who got frustrated with their TiVo, eh? Well, I can understand. However, I feel compelled to mention that however great the apparent need or however great your frustration, it really isn't safe to use an axe or hatchet indoors.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sebat said:


> Then you need a telephoto. You could also step up your standard lens to an IS, if you wanted. That would help with the grandkids playing photos.


Thanks sebat!

If I could purchase another gadget this Christmas, it would be my own personal barista machine so I can have my lattes at home! My sil has one that is fantastic. One touch will grind the beans, make the esspresso and steam the milk! ...but at a cost of $3000.00, I may have to keep driving to Starbucks!!


----------



## rocketime (Nov 24, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks sebat!
> 
> If I could purchase another gadget this Christmas, it would be my own personal barista machine so I can have my lattes at home! My sil has one that is fantastic. One touch will grind the beans, make the esspresso and steam the milk! ...but at a cost of $3000.00, I may have to keep driving to Starbucks!!


That's a lot of trips to Starbucks and you don't have to do any clean up + free WiFi for 2 hours if you register on their 
website.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

My must haves:

Kindle
Blackberry world phone 
Laptop or Mini-laptop
iPods
DVR
WiFi
Media server


----------



## sallyh12 (Nov 6, 2008)

I got Giddy just thinking of them all.

1. Kindle
2. Blackberry
3. ipod--I think I have about 7 days worth of music on the ipod. 
4. xmradio
5. Dish DVR
6. Tiny laptop--I can listen to my xmradio via my laptop when I'm not in my car. My work won't allow me to listen through the work computer. 

What did we do without all this stuff??

Sally


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sallyh12 said:


> I got Giddy just thinking of them all.
> 
> 1. Kindle
> 2. Blackberry
> ...


Read DTBs?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

rocketime said:


> That's a lot for trips to Starbucks and you don't have to do any clean up + free WiFi for 2 hours if you register on their
> website.


free WiFi is always good!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> DirecTv DVR and DirecTv TIVO ... I have both and I must say IMO that the TIVO is far superior, I can't wait for the DirecTv HD DVR that will come out next year so I can kick the other to the curb.


Yep. I have DirecTV HD DVR and DirecTV SD TiVo. I like the TiVo interface much better, and will be getting the TiVo units when they come out.

I'd have to place the TiVo as #1 gadget at my house, followed by:

2. Kindle
3. iPod
4. Electric Garage Door Opener
5. X-10 system

I'm not including computers.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a portable DVD player that I haven't used in months, but would often take along before I bought the Kindle.

I've got Sirius radio at home and in the car. I would really miss Sirius 30/The Coffee House.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well see, I forgot about my WiFi and portable DVD players.  Guess I have too many gadgets, oh wait, there is no such thing


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

iPhone 3G
iPod Touch
iPod with Video (x2)
Sony Cybershot
Canon S2IS
Nikon D300
Directv Tivo (x2)
XM Radio (soon to be dropped)
Fujitsu ScanSnap
Canon Flatbed
Garmin C230
Nintendo DS
Kindle (x2)
2 iMacs
iBook
Acer PC
Toshiba Laptop


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

All I really need is my:

Kindle
iPod 
LG Voyager

and I'm good no matter where I am. As for while I'm home...

Computer
Wii!
DVR


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I feel like a piker!

laptop
generic mp3 player with radio ($20 bucks!)
My darling kindle
cheapest cell phone I could buy from Verizon
Dish Network receiver that only gets a workout during college football season

I love gadgets, but buying them tends to cut into things like the book budget - so I tend to buy late and cheap.  My Kindle is the first gadget that I absolutely had to have, and I put off purchasing over 6 months anyway.  Now my book budget is taking over money that would normally go for other things...I suppose that is the price of having an obsession!

Katiekat


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Another person who got frustrated with their TiVo, eh? Well, I can understand. However, I feel compelled to mention that however great the apparent need or however great your frustration, it really isn't safe to use an axe or hatchet indoors.


I'm pretty sure she was referring to 'hacked' as being the common term for one that has been modified, not that she was irritated with it. From time to time, mine has been hacked also.

After trying just about all the PVRs out there, I prefer the TiVo by a large margin. Not to say it's perfect, that would be an offense to the Universe, heh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm pretty sure she was referring to 'hacked' as being the common term for one that has been modified, not that she was irritated with it. From time to time, mine has been hacked also.


Really? 

I've had no need to hack our DVR, but our DVD player is now miraculously region-free.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, "miraculously" it changed itself.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Laptop, Blackberry Pearl, Kindle, TiVo!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Really?
> 
> I've had no need to hack our DVR, but our DVD player is now miraculously region-free.


My last two DVD players came region-free. I wish the same could be said for my Blu-ray player.

There were several reasons for hacking an earlier TiVo... one of which was to gain internet access instead of having to use a land-line for the phone connection. Both of my original stand-alone TiVos were hacked, but I haven't felt the need for that with my present one for satellite service.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Well see, I forgot about my WiFi and portable DVD players. Guess I have too many gadgets, oh wait, there is no such thing


I am with you Buttercup... never can have too many gadgets!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Toshiba Laptop
Asus Eee Mini Laptop
Kindle
Palm Centro Smartphone
Digital Camera
Creative Zen Media Player
Sony Portable DVD Player
XM Radio


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm pretty sure she was referring to 'hacked' as being the common term for one that has been modified, not that she was irritated with it. From time to time, mine has been hacked also.
> 
> After trying just about all the PVRs out there, I prefer the TiVo by a large margin. Not to say it's perfect, that would be an offense to the Universe, heh.


Yes, this is what I meant by hacked. I love Tivo, but I knew I'd love it even more if I were able to press a button and get a commercial skip of exactly 30 seconds. Or if I could play TV shows or movies that I missed on my mp3 player or cell phone. Pretty minor stuff.  I used the same magic wand that BJ waved on the DVD player. But I needed to use a Torx magic wand on the computer


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Things I couldn't live without are my Macbook and my Ipod (touch) and my cellphone, cheapest one with a QWERTY keyboard since I prefer to text then actually chit chat on the phone.  I am hoping that my Kindle which will be here soon will be on that list of can't live without items


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 26, 2008)

When I'm at home I can't go without my MacBook Pro and iPhone. I'm in Germany right now and therefore can't use my iPhone. I find myself at least once a day saying "if I had my iPhone I could [insert something very helpful for whatever situation has arisen]." lol I also have an iPod that normally gets dedicated use in my car when I'm home.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was remembering today my RCA Electronic Book 1100 that I bought in 2001.  I was reading it a restaurant when a neighbor came over and asked what my toy was.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I love Tivo, but I knew I'd love it even more if I were able to press a button and get a commercial skip of exactly 30 seconds.


Does this say that you do or don't know how to implement the 30 second skip feature?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Does this say that you do or don't know how to implement the 30 second skip feature?


Sorry. Yes, I do know. But thank you in advance for what was probably a potential offer of help.


----------

